# The wait is over and I learned my lesson!!



## Sarah (Mar 12, 2011)

Lady kidded!!! :leap: She blessed us with tripletts! 2 doelings and a buckling!!! I went out there to check her in the morning and noticed her udder was tighter but NO discharge! She was grazing, and hanging out with the girls as if nothing was going on all day! I was checking her about every hour throughout the day. And dont you know it!..... I went in to get dinner started and the next thing I know, my 11 yr old son comes running in the house yelling "THERES BABIES!!!!!!!" I dropped what I was doing and took off. By the time I got to her she had had all 3 in the pasture and the first 2 (doelings) were laying wet, stiff and not moving on the ground while the buckling was up nursing!!!!!She must have spit those cuties out with no problems as soon as I walked away because I was only gone for about 45 minutes!!!! I learned my lesson! If I would have made sure I knew the due date I most likely would not have almost lost my 2 doelings! Because of their being too cold and weak I have the doelings in the house with me. Praying that all stays smooth!!! And much appreciation goes to those of you that helped me last night when I really needed it!! :grouphug: 
:kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats on the triplets! And don't beat your self up about the due date. Just because you have a due date doesn't mean your still going to catch the birth. So far none of my girls I had due dates on kidded on their due date. You were watching for signs, and doing what you can. You have to take care of you and your family too. It happens! My last doe that kidded was in her stall in labor all day long getting those kids in position, I knew she was close. I went in to start a quick dinner, kids got home from school and I sent my oldest daughter out with her. Sure enough I had to stop what I was doing because she was pushing them out! 
My first doe this year was about 4 days over her due date, next 2 went 2 days early, third we didn't really have a due date... and we have one more due at the end of April, but not sure if her due date is correct, but we'll see!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Congrats! Prayers for you and the doelings. ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats on the new babies.... :thumb:



> I learned my lesson! If I would have made sure I knew the due date I most likely would not have almost lost my 2 doelings!


 Even if we know their Due dated...they sometimes keep us waiting a few days longer so we cannot predict when it actually will be.... glad your son was on top of things...he needs a hug... :hug: I am happy they are OK.... 
Have you gotten their temps up? and if so...did they get their first colostrum...?

Prayers sent that way.... :hug: ray:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

ray: Sent for your little girls. So glad you found them when you did! Hopefully all goes smooth and they are warm and bouncing in no time. :hug:


----------



## Sarah (Mar 12, 2011)

They have gotten colostrum. And still getting it. I milked it from mom. 2oz. every 2 hours. But they cry for more. Finally got them taking a human bottle about 8am. they wouldnt take the goat nipples i bought. 1 doeling actually nurses from mom as well as the bottle! I take her out there when i milk for the next feeding. And temps are normal and steady. I am still keeping them on the heating pad to sleep though. The one is very slowly coming around. she just doesnt seem to have alot in her to keep her going. A few steps wears her out. but is improved tremendously from last night! Thank you everyone!!


----------

